# Anybody tried this?



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm getting ready to start an install in my GN and am kicking around some ideas.

Here is the equipment list:

Deh-p880prs head unit
Jl 900/5 amp
Crossfire elliptihorns
Vifa 5.25" mids in doors
2 - 8w7's

I wanted to use one amp, so I thought I could run the horns on the head unit since the internal crossover in network mode also affects the speaker outputs from what I understand. 

Then run the amp in 3 channel for 150w to each mid and 500 to the subs.

I think the power ratio would be good. Not sure how the radio's internal amp is as I've never used it. 

Any thoughts are appreciated as always!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I am sure it would work. I ran my horns off my Alpine for a couple years. since the horns will really need less than 10 watts with most listening levels, it wont push the internal amp very hard.

sound quality? that is another subject.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd want some beefier midbasses.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> I'd want some beefier midbasses.


agreed, 5.25" isnt gonna cut it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would want larger midbasses for sure.

That would be a bad idea to run the horns like that since you have no gain control on the horns.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I would want larger midbasses for sure.
> 
> That would be a bad idea to run the horns like that since you have no gain control on the horns.


ya, but since he has gains on the midbass and subs, and the horns will have the least amount of power, I bet he can get it adjusted.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. You would never get the gain structure right.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

The gain on the horns is something I had not considered. Good point.

The reason I'm going with those mids is they fit the factory spot in the doors. It's an '87 -29K mile car that I won't be cutting up. I figured I'd try it and see. The only other option is kicks and I really don't want to do that either.

I'll start looking for a small amp with a crossover around 1-1.2k. Any recommendations?


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Patriot_tech said:


> The gain on the horns is something I had not considered. Good point.
> 
> The reason I'm going with those mids is they fit the factory spot in the doors. It's an '87 -29K mile car that I won't be cutting up. I figured I'd try it and see. The only other option is kicks and I really don't want to do that either.
> 
> I'll start looking for a small amp with a crossover around 1-1.2k. Any recommendations?


I have fit a 6.5" in a 5.25" spot with just an MDF Baffle in many cars with no permanent mods. I would do some more research to see if you can make it work. A 5.25" is just not gonna give you enough output.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

5.25" would be okay if he had 6 of them.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 10" midbass on 240 watts in each door and I want more. I have issues though. A question: I know the horns are uber efficient; but wouldn't you see a loss of dynamics with such low wattage?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

not with a 110dB/W/m sensitivity. You might be surprised with how much average p0wer most people AREN'T using from their amps.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

TheScottishBear said:


> I have 10" midbass on 240 watts in each door and I want more. I have issues though. A question: I know the horns are uber efficient; but wouldn't you see a loss of dynamics with such low wattage?


just the opposite! since they are soo sensitive peaks in music are very dynamic and take almost no power to do it. I was blown away the first time I heard them. I have always done traditional mid/tweeter setups, with horns for dynamics, nothing compares.


----------

